# (modding) my PSU



## Miljan88 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hai! since i got bunch of cables from PSU i dont really use /planning to use like 4pin power,fdd cable,and few molex i was thinking to remove them .So i was wondering if anyone have done something like this before....i mean there are 2 options....to cut wires or open the PSU and remove them directly from the board.what do u suggest guys?
Also was thinking to make it modular (with Mic jacks and 25pin female/male connector). Any suggestions welcome
P.S: atm i dont have my digital cam so i cant show u the pics
Edit: Btw PSU is CM iGreen 600w (just out of warranty) aka. Octopuss


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like fun but I would not trust some hombrew psu mod to run that sexy hardware of yours


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jul 19, 2010)

Making it modular sound like fun, but it this psu is under warranty it wont be anymore once you cut a wire.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 19, 2010)

I wouldnt do a mod like this but if you insist I suggest cutting the useless wires to about several cm length so that they are still long enough to isolate with like electrical tape.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 19, 2010)

Bassman_soundking said:


> Making it modular sound like fun, but it this psu is under warranty it wont be anymore once you cut a wire.





He did mention this vital fact lol.


Miljan88 said:


> Btw PSU is CM iGreen 600w (just out of warranty) aka. Octopuss


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jul 19, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> He did mention this vital fact lol.



Lol, I need to learn to read.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 19, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> I wouldnt do a mod like this but if you insist I suggest cutting the useless wires to about several cm length so that they are still long enough to isolate with like electrical tape.



Also I would drain out the PSU before the mod - just turn off machine then disconnect power cord after which I press the power-button on the PC which empties the capactors in the PSU after which I would start working on it.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 19, 2010)

No biggy. Have a "thanks"


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jul 19, 2010)

Well if we find a good way to mod this psu to modular, I want to do it to my CorsairTX650, as it has wayyyy too many wires!!


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 19, 2010)

Its out of warranty!yeh
Well i was looking over internet and found 2 different infos about draining the PSU....one guy from 3dgameman says that PSU needs erm like 10 mins to drain...and the other one from bit tech says 5 to 10 days:O
Anyway am thinking to cut wires to few cm...and than hide them inside of PSU(just in case) maybe i need em for later use so i can reconnect xD

this looks promising tho(but i am bad at soldering):







Whole thread is here: http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2007/09/21/building_a_modular_psu/1

Edit: Cable sleeving guide (If u need Bassman soundking) http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3311964&postcount=1
(my PSU already got cables Sleeved)


----------

